# What is good Air Rifle (.177 or .22)?



## ryan190

Gamo Viper Express? is it worth getting for crows in trees (close-range)

or powerful .177 single shot with bipod, scope.

whats best company for Air rifles?[/i]


----------



## coyote_buster

are you sure its legal in your state to shoot them with a rifle


----------



## ryan190

There not in season right now... Unless laws have recently changed... Can you give me any info for hunting in CA? I can't do it locally I usually gotta go up north.

:sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet

When I hit crows, i use my only pellet gun. I've got a Crosman Powermaster 66 that works very well. I've sighted it in well, and with pneumatic "capabilities" it has good firing distance. I use rockets for crows. Or Predators. Rockets are smallBB tipped pellets. Pred's are plastic tipped sharp pellets. A .22 would be good for crows, however, they're heavy and sometimes clunky. .177 with high pumps is my suggestion.

Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

I need some advise, years ago the .177 was not so hot because the only experience I had with them was the pump air guns. Now the Sherriden .20 cal did a very good job on rabbits & squirrels. So my question is this, for small game what would you recomend, .177, .20 cal or .22 cal in the pump or break open models of today? I thought the old Crossmans were not worth a damn on small game 40 years ago. What brand of pellets would you recomend to use for small game. I need something both accurate and still have enough punch to kill em grave yard dead. What model air rifles do you recomend?

Thank you.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Estaban

8) Hi Bob,

The best air rifle that I have found so far that type of hunting is a .22 RWS magnum. They are a pricey but well worth it once you see how well made and accurate they are made. Plenty of knock down power and penetration power. I'll be using it this weekend on some pesky gray squirrels around my business. :sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Thanks Estaban.

What kind of money are we talking about for an RWS air rifle.... $ 400.00 to $ 450.00? What pellets are the most accurate through that rifle? In .22 cal. ?

Bob A.


----------



## Estaban

I shopped around on line and found that the price for my make/model RWS was $450.00. The price is steep for a pellet rifle but now that I have one I would not go back to anything different and I shoot the rifle the most out of my entire collection of guns. I have found that no matter which pellet I am shootingwhether it be the superdome, field line or the flat match they are all extremely accurate but my rifle favors the superdome the best. :sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Estaban,

Thank you for your reply as I would like to get a good air rifle.

Bob A.


----------



## Estaban

Bob: I'd be interested in what make model air rifle you decide to purchase and how you like it. There are many awesome one's out there like Beeman, Gamo, benjamin Sheridan etc.....SO many choices

:sniper:


----------



## sponkey14

ok listen to me from experience, get a .22 cal pellet gun, i bought the gamo whisper .177 i wish i would of bought the .22, u can kill bigger varmints, even tho less fps its still more powerful then the .177, so go with the .22 :withstupid:


----------



## gentleman4561

Go with the 22. it will give you alot more power the range might not be as good but the owner of pyramid air says if you can keep five shot in a 1 in group then you can hunt out to that distance. If you our accurate you can take squirrels out to 100 yds (my longest was about 75)

Or if you loaded with money to spend on your air rifle get this one :beer: :beer:

http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=772

:sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## werty

I have a theoben rapid mk1 in .20 , I would recommend this rifle to anyone! it has the long flat tradjectory of a .177 and the hard hitting power of a .22


----------



## bigbuck144

this is why i bought the beeman model 1073. it comes with two barrells. it comes with a .177 barrell and it also comes with a .22 barrel. so all you have to do is change the barrell. the .177 shoots at 1000 feet per second and the .22 shoots at 800 feet per second!  :beer: :sniper:


----------



## BUTCHER45

Sumatra Carbine in .22 or .25


----------



## work hard hunt harder

or the dragon slayer from pyramyd air should do the trick


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

I have A Crosman model 2100 pellet/bb gun (It's a .177 Cal.) I was wondering, Will it take down a Crow?

P.S. It shoots 725-755 fps.


----------

